# Snow Flap Foil Deflector or whatever?



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

After this last storm of light fluffy snow I decided to look at a flap and was shocked that the prices on these is ********.......... Fisher list on the one for my plow was $240 what are they smokin down there in Rockland??? Some dude has a 10' roll of that same whimpy stuff I see on alot of plows that looks like it needs a good shot of Viagra for 30 bucks but then he wants 30 more to ship it.................
I decided yesterday it was so nice out to try a homemade one and see how it would come out. So a friend told me he had some converor belt I could have so I made one up .
The top strap that is holding it down to the plow is an old body rail protector we used to put on the top edge of pickup bodys and is aluminum .............. what do you guys think does it look to ******* or what?????:yow!:
I tryed it down the road at about 55 mph and it doest seam to move!!!! It is just under 3/8 thick and has alot of nylon weave layers in it so I think it would last for a while????


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have always liked the look of the stainless plows,is that a f150 thta is alot of plow for that truck if it is,but it is a Fordwesport


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

We've been using 10" wide pieces of old conveyor belt for years on the V-Boss's, works well


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks good!!!

It's the same thing I did, but 8". And I didn't have any Aluminum around, just plenty of steel.

Same results too, rock solid even at 55+ mph.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Same here guys, 8" piece of conveyor belt. Works and looks just as good as the rubber deflector that is sold for $100 plus. Looks great!


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Anybody know ware I can get a piece of conveyor belt or possibly want to unload a 9 foot strip?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i used the conveyor belt on my plow too. here's the only pic i could find. does a great job.

billyrgn - where in ct are you? i'm in newtown and have extra if interested.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

yep, same here on the belt. have friends that work at a power plant and they get it for me. great stuff. never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks good man. I wonder how the different angles of these flaps (up, straight out, down etc) affects the airflow over the plow and into the engine compartment for cooling purposes.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

JDiepstra;974226 said:


> Looks good man. I wonder how the different angles of these flaps (up, straight out, down etc) affects the airflow over the plow and into the engine compartment for cooling purposes.


I haven't noticed any change in engine temp. But I was wondering how the angle affected the snow curl.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

linckeil;974179 said:


> i used the conveyor belt on my plow too. here's the only pic i could find. does a great job.
> 
> billyrgn - where in ct are you? i'm in newtown and have extra if interested.


I'm in hamden, how much do you want for it.


----------



## plowman_25 (Nov 16, 2005)

looks good, i need to make one for my plow, that fluffy storm we had last week kept rolling over.

how does the truck handle the plow? does it bring the front end down much?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like you went 55! Pretty sure your snow deflector shouldn't curl up at 4 different points. Plus you need a center piece. I would have gone factory, that thing isn't keeping snow off ya.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Snow Flapper daper.........*

Hey thanks for all the comments on the flap . It works fine and I guess to compleate it I may dream up something for the middle but am going to wait and see how this works first and already have an extra piece to make one for the middle if need be.
Grec-O-Face you did a better looking job than I did very tidy and well done great work!!
Plowman contrary to popular believe the F150 handles that plow with no sweat at all . This thing will push snow like there is no tomorrow! I just opened up a road this morning that they had been riding snowsleds on for the last month and Ved back in low range we just took it easy and I could split it up and just keep going with it holding the plow up about 3" until I got so much I had to push it off to the side and then just do it again . I would say a 3/4 ton truck with a straight plow would struggle to follow it in that application............
I will post the before and after pictures I have on the Ford forum for you to see how much the front end comes down with 820lbs hanging out there . I think it is 1 1/2" but the photos will show you the whole story . Snowing hard here right NOW!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

FisherVMan;975732 said:


> Grec-O-Face you did a better looking job than I did very tidy and well done great work!!


Thank you sir, for the kind words.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Whatever work man. It looks good. better than shelling out all that cash


----------



## plowman_25 (Nov 16, 2005)

nice, your setup looks great. 

where are you from in maine, im in gorham and i wish it was snowing here...it rained so much last night most our snow is gone again.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice looking job. Thats what I have on mine to


----------

